# What to spray on timber cut over to stop regrowth



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I'm having some timber cut and I won't be able to clear stumps this year for sure.

A good many of the trees are along terraces between hay fields.

Question is, once the stumps start to regrow what would be best to spray them with and not hurt the grass in the area...

I will be working the edges along the stumps & grass this summer and attempt to keep growth down as best as I can....

I have posted a aerial pic for reference before the cut..

Thanks, Chris


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

tordon rtu


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Tordon works best if sprayed directly to fresh cut, if regrowth has started then you'll want to use Cross Bow.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure, but I think a local contractor claimed Roundup mixed with diesel fuel sprayed on a fresh cut will keep regrowth from happening.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Concentrated roundup does also work well. Used it on cut bamboo stumps...


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone, i will be using a backpack sprayer, tordon from what I read is best and a bit pricey, but good things are... the roundup & fuel sounds doable and should work well so I'll try that route..

Now if they will come on before it finally decides to rain here...

Thanks, Chris


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Pathway is another ready to use (RTU). Supposed to be the same thing as Tordon RTU, but sold in 2.5 gallon jugs for much cheaper. Does seem to be a little thinner so you might use more vs. Tordon and you have to refill applicator (used Tordon bottles), but still well worth it if you have a lot to treat. Always wondered about a paint brush or a fine tip sprayer for application, but never tried it.

Application shortly after cut is by far the best in my experience. If you wait and try to treat regrowth, you have small amount of leaf area vs. large root systems.

I also had a custom tree service treat some resprouting stumps. They used a custom blended herbicide, was supposed to be what power company used to keep lines clear. Can't remember what was in it. Supposed to be "all powerful", would work on old stumps, uncut trees (basal), and kill everything. Did not work to good, they either missed about 90℅ or the chemical did not cut it.

Species of tree/brush is important in selecting herbicide and application method.

What are you planning to do about the stumps?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Have had good results with Crossbow or generic brush killer painted on fairly fresh cut stumps with old paint brush.

Shelia


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

1 quart Remedy with 3 quarts diesel. Basal spray the stumps and they will be no more. This mix will kill mature trees even osage orange and black locust, it's all I ever use.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

JMT said:


> What are you planning to do about the stumps?


Nothing this year, the ones along the terraces are almost in a line so they will be easy to work around, they should cut them around 4-6" from the ground. Then I think I will look into having a mulcher grind them up...

Only real plan this summer is to clean, kill stumps, keep weeds & such knocked down....


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

Careful when using diesel, it will kill everything green and it likes to move. Tordon is not that expensive, be sure to read the label and follow rates but again it needs to be applied to fresh cut and it doesn't take that much, most use a little spray bottle. There is a product call Esplanade SC 200 or Esplanade EZ but if your complaining about the cost of Tordon then no need to explain that.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I used dollar store bleach done a good job


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Just a little Tordon on the outer ring of fresh cut will keep it from regrowing. For a 12" stump, maybe 2-3 drops, 4-6 places around the bark line will often be enough.

Ralph


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

SCtrailrider said:


> Nothing this year, the ones along the terraces are almost in a line so they will be easy to work around, they should cut them around 4-6" from the ground. Then I think I will look into having a mulcher grind them up...
> 
> Only real plan this summer is to clean, kill stumps, keep weeds & such knocked down....
> 
> ...


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I'm bringing this back up....

I tried spraying glypo 41% mixed with diesel... guess what, the two wouldn't mix, I guess the glypo is water based, just sits at the bottom..

I can't keep it mixed so I'll pour off the diesel and add water to get it used up.....

I'll be tiring another mix of something strong next...


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I paint on concentrated roundup. works every time. good on locust and osage orange which are the two most hateful things here.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Triclopyr or aminopyrolyd based sprays for brush.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

SCtrailrider said:


> Thanks everyone, i will be using a backpack sprayer, tordon from what I read is best and a bit pricey, but good things are... the roundup & fuel sounds doable and should work well so I'll try that route..
> 
> Now if they will come on before it finally decides to rain here...
> 
> Thanks, Chris


I do the concentrated roundup and diesel fuel. Works best when applied quickly, like 24hours after cut


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

We used garlon4 when I worked at Davey Tree, we did line clearance for one of the Utility Companies in Mi.

Worked really well. Ignore that it is add in the link below, it describes its use fairly well. I have found other sites that

have better places

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/garlon-ultra-herbicide-p-14674.html


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup garlon is triclopyr based, widely used for ROW maintenance.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

If you use Tordon and plan on planting soybeans or legumes beware of the carryover that can last for yrs.Also if you seed it to grass and bale the hay then the manure is spread on fields or gardens there is carry over issues.

I had 2 guys this yr ask if I have sprayed Tordon,they wouldn't buy it if it was.Its commonly sprayed on rd ditches here by hwy dept.Ive seen the effects on soybeans where manure has been spread from cattle that were fed some ditch hay.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The exact same applies to the products I mentioned.


----------



## pede58 (Oct 27, 2015)

WOW! tordon sprayed in ditches?? best I've found for that is Cross Bow. Best for cut brush is a little spray bottle of tordon, might even be able to buy in one ready to use, cut it and coat the cut.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

pede58 said:


> WOW! tordon sprayed in ditches?? best I've found for that is Cross Bow. Best for cut brush is a little spray bottle of tordon, might even be able to buy in one ready to use, cut it and coat the cut.


Tax dollars at work!
they had been using 2-4D and having a lot of drift issues with soybeans then they switched to using Tordan.Usually the thistles have gone to seed and blowing before they spray.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I second that on Tordon and soybeans. Have a friend that planted beans on some expired CRP ground that the landlord didn't tell him that Tordon had been sprayed in the past in certain spots. Had been 5+ years since Tordon had been sprayed but the beans either died or came up and never amounted to anything.

Alfalfa seems to be less sensitive. I've spot sprayed some Tordon on fields and seeded alfalfa 3 years later and it grew in those spots. I wouldn't try it within 1 year as I think the Tordon would still be there.


----------



## todbrian (Aug 14, 2021)

SCtrailrider said:


> I'm having some timber cut and I won't be able to clear stumps this year for sure.
> 
> A good many of the trees are along terraces between hay fields.
> 
> ...


Thank you...


----------

